# Where and How does Betta normally sleep?



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

ok so...i have ALPHA for 3 days now...for the past 2 days...he was hiding behind the filter to sleep( which is closer to the surface so he can breathe?)...tonite he's laying on the bottom of the tank..leaning on the grass to sleep( i think he's sleeping cuz he's very still)
is that normal? is he suppose to be on the bottom of the tank resting like that? or is there something wrong with him? im kindda worry now...please answer :-(


----------



## MissFutureVet (Dec 26, 2011)

My betta sleeps on top of his plants. but before i had plants he slept in the middle of the bowl, but his fins got too heavy and he eventually slept on the rocks. As long as your fish isnt struggling to the surface or lying on his side, he should be just fine


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine sleep in a variety of places- some love their caves/cups and sleep mostly in there, others love broad leaved tall plants near the surface to sleep on, and one sleeps on the bottom of his tank under a leaf.

Your tank is a little bare, so sleeping behind the heater is a way for him to feel a little secure while he is at rest.

They don't sleep like us.. fishes do have a period of reduced activity and metabolism which seems to perform the same restorative functions as nocturnal sleep does in humans. If you get up quietly in the middle of the night you will find him in an almost trance- like state, hovering somewhere in the tank making just the minimum correcting motions with its fins to maintain its position in the water column. 

Some are funny when they sleep- I love clown loaches- had them years and years ago and every time I saw them sleep I had a quick panic until I realized what they were doing, as they sleep on their sides on the bottom of the tank which makes them look dead or sick lol.

But yes, they do have a sleep pattern, which is why having day/night schedules for them is important so they can get the rest their bodies need.


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

Myates said:


> Some are funny when they sleep- I love clown loaches- had them years and years ago and every time I saw them sleep I had a quick panic until I realized what they were doing, as they sleep on their sides on the bottom of the tank which makes them look dead or sick lol.
> 
> But yes, they do have a sleep pattern, which is why having day/night schedules for them is important so they can get the rest their bodies need.


:shock: thats what he was doing! he was on his side on the bottom of his tank...i thought something was wrong so i tab on his tank then he wake up and swim around
i do turn off his lights at nite and turn it back on in the morning....does it matter what the color of lights is? the tank lid got blue/white/or white and blue combine...i turn on the white during the day and blue at nite...then turn it off when i go to sleep


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

MissFutureVet said:


> My betta sleeps on top of his plants. but before i had plants he slept in the middle of the bowl, but his fins got too heavy and he eventually slept on the rocks. As long as your fish isnt struggling to the surface or lying on his side, he should be just fine


he can surface fine...sometime a little sluggish(like a zombie fish) but he get there fine and just hang around the surface for a while and back to laying down on the bottom sleeping again


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i actually got a photo of my Lulu sleeping:









she sleeps in her center plant. it's kinda cute. 

Spy sleeps up top in one of her plants, Ichi down under his moss, Heavy burrowed in her moss, Sniper either on his flower, or between his plant and the tank wall, and Scout in his grassy plant, under his bubble nest. oh, and Medic sleeps wedged between the corner of her tank and her little grass plants. i don't know how King Steve sleeps.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The blue in the evening shouldn't be too bad, if he isn't acting upset or stressed, then I wouldn't worry.

lol sluggish.. my old guy sleeps half in his cave, with his tail sticking out, and I have to basically move the tank a little to get him to wake up for food. Tapping, light and moving water with my finger is ignored. Silly fish, he wants to sleep in..


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

Myates said:


> Your tank is a little bare, so sleeping behind the heater is a way for him to feel a little secure while he is at rest.


i plan on improving his tank when i clean so he can have some place to hide...right now i dont want to stress him cuz he's still getting used to his home


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i actually got a photo of my Lulu sleeping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting...so they have their own way of sleeping lol...your fish is cute


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

Myates said:


> The blue in the evening shouldn't be too bad, if he isn't acting upset or stressed, then I wouldn't worry.
> 
> lol sluggish.. my old guy sleeps half in his cave, with his tail sticking out, and I have to basically move the tank a little to get him to wake up for food. Tapping, light and moving water with my finger is ignored. Silly fish, he wants to sleep in..


lol sometime i saw Alpha tail sticking out too when he was sleeping behind the filter so i get to stare at his butt (or tail if u perfer) lol


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

was trying to take a picture of him sleeping but i forgot to turn off the flash...so he woke up


----------

